
Flocker on CoreOS Linux - xfiler
https://coreos.com/blog/Flocker-on-CoreOS-Linux/
======
darkr
Can someone explain the benefits of using flocker (on ec2, using ebs) over
using an EBS sidekick-type container with fleet?

~~~
binocarlos
Hi, Flocker provides a neat abstraction to the underlying choice of storage.
It has a range of different backends - EBS, OpenStack Cinder, ZFS
(experimental), EMC scale.io, EMC Xtrem.io and many more.

This means that if you decide to move your application to a different
underlying platform - your storage specific application and infrastructure
code remains the same and all that changes is a Flocker configuration.

We have seen this benefit with a number of folks who need to support multiple
infrastructures. Before Flocker - there were multiple code-paths depending on
the underlying storage. Using Flocker - the same code-path was used.

~~~
wereHamster
What about google persistent disks?

~~~
tehbeard
Doesn't appear to support it, but the source is on github and in theory
they're just a different google-flavoured ebs.

~~~
ferrantim
Yep, someone would need to write a Flocker storage driver for GPD, that's all.
Could be us, could be the community. We have docs on building drivers:
[https://docs.clusterhq.com/en/1.3.0/gettinginvolved/plugins....](https://docs.clusterhq.com/en/1.3.0/gettinginvolved/plugins.html)

------
superuser2
Wondering if this is really suitable for production databases. Is there
support for performant synchronous replication ala the DRBD MySQL HA strategy?

It would be awesome to fire up MySQL on a different box seconds later with no
data loss.

